# Trivia 4/23



## luckytrim (Apr 23, 2019)

trivia 4/23
DID YOU KNOW...
There are about 2 million Single Father Families in America  ;
Meanwhile, there are about 11.6 million Single Mother  families...

1. Most Civil War historians mark the battle of ___________ as  the turning 
point of the war.
2. The Republic of Ireland and Northern Ireland share an  island ... what 
fraction of the island does Northern Ireland sit on  ?
  a. - 1/2
  b. - 1/3
  c. - 1/5
  d. - 1/6
3. A Dram equals how much of an ounce ?
  a. - 1/10
  b. - 1/8
  c. - 1/6
  d. - 1/4
4. What is the first person singular present tense form of the  English verb 
"to be"?
  a. - Is
  b. - Be
  c. - Are
  d. - Am
5. "Sultans Of Swing" was a huge hit for whom?
6. Of the first 44 U.S. presidents, who was the only one to  have previously 
served as president of a labor union?
(Bonus; Name the Union...)
7. Often referred to as the 'Butcher of Uganda', this barely  literate despot 
had a successful military career before seizing power of his  country in a 
military coup. Name him ...
8. Famous Tombstones Dept;
Who's tombstone reads, 'Truth and History. 21 Men. The Boy  Bandit King - He 
died as he lived.'?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Planets in our Solar System, other than our home Planet,  are named after 
Roman Gods.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Gettysburg
2. - d
3. - b
4. - d
5. Dire Straits
6. Ronald Reagan (Screen Actors Guild - SAG)
7. Idi Amin
8. Billy the Kid

CRAP !!
Unlike most of the other planets in our solar system that are  named after a 
Roman god, Uranus is named after a Greek god


----------

